# Raffle #3 - Flojet Electric Water Pump



## Noxx (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry about the delay guys! I meant to do the raffle sooner but I got caught up with a new job and moving to a new city. I have barely settled in, but I managed to find a nice little prize for you guys 8) 

So, what we have here is a used Flojet Electric Water Pump

Model: 2100-032-115
115V 50/60Hz
1 GPM
60 PSI max
Self-Priming
Retails for *$230* :shock: 

http://www.pumpagents.com/FlojetPumps/02100-032-115.html

It works great and you'll find many uses in the lab for a nice little pump like this one.

I will post pictures tomorrow when I find my camera in a box somewhere :lol: 

**Again, for silver and gold members only!**

_****If you are not a silver or gold member yet, please visit this link for the full incentives description:*_
http://goldrefiningforum.com/membership.html


----------



## Galaxy419 (Sep 12, 2016)

One for me please


----------



## everydayisalesson (Sep 12, 2016)

Please put me in there Noxx, and thank you for your generosity.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 12, 2016)

One ticket for me please!


----------



## herd (Sep 12, 2016)

That is great. One entry please.


----------



## Refining Rick (Sep 14, 2016)

One golden ticket for me, please.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice little prize..Thanks Boss...


----------



## etack (Sep 18, 2016)

Enter me!!

Eric


----------



## Rmwatson78 (Sep 19, 2016)

please enter me as well.


----------



## RustyTang (Sep 20, 2016)

Please put my name in the hat.
Thank you fine sir .

Sean


----------



## IdahoMole (Sep 21, 2016)

I would like a shot at that. One ticket please.


----------



## grainsofgold (Sep 22, 2016)

I raffle ticket please- 

Looks like this pump with suck up Nitric and Aqua Regia well - 

Good find -


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 22, 2016)

Yea, looks good Noxx, I'm in.


----------



## jdoc (Sep 27, 2016)

One for me please


----------



## chancerm (Sep 30, 2016)

Enter me please,thanks


----------



## Noxx (Oct 2, 2016)

*Congratulations to TNDavid!*


----------

